# Improving Deadlift - Reccommendations for Straps or Figure 8's



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

So, let me start by saying first of all, this is not a Strap vs No Strap debate. So, if you fancy starting one, then please don't post.

Having reached my peak for deadlifts, and being hindered purely by grip and forearm strength, i need an accessory to shift the weight from my forearms to the back...where it should be.

I've tried the MyProtein Hooks - which are terrible, and also those MyProtein rubber flappy things....also terrible.

Chalk is great....got another 20% to 30% out on reps or strength. But i can still lift more if my forearms weren't so pumped.

So, im looking for advice.

Should i try straps or figure 8 loops?

Any specific brands? I usually buy from MP, but the last two i bought from there were terrible, so im open to try any brands.

Thanks


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I tried the hooks and also found them terrible I picked up some cheap straps a couple of weeks ago and they've really helped as it's allowed me to switch to overhand grip,was using over under but due to a previous bicep tendon injury wasn't comfortable with it.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

My straps cost £3 and have helped no end. Very happy using them. I wasn't a fan years back when I used mixed grip but since training again use overhand (palms towards me) and find them superb


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

''Having reached my peak for deadlifts (*no such thing*) and being hindered purely by grip and forearm strength'' -you need to get a stronger grip if you want a stronger deadlift, pretty obvious.

anyway...Iron mind straps. loads of strongmen use these


----------

